# Christmas time in Bahamas/weather



## christsh (Feb 12, 2006)

What are average temps for the Bahamas around Xmas?  Is it beach weather?  Where are the easiest( desirable)  resorts to trade into with mediocre traders?  Boy Blue you are the "local" expert.  Can you give me some insider hints?  Thanks in advance


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2006)

We were there about 20 years ago between Christmas and New Years and it was really nice weather.  Warn during the day and long sleeve shirt weather at night.  Might try weather.com for some historical information on the island you are looking to visit.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 12, 2006)

We were there in January of last year and it was very nice and warm during the day, and we needed a long sleeved sweater, sweatshirt or jacket at night.  Also, the beach was closed during our whole trip.  But the pools were open, so it was fine for us!


----------



## boyblue (Feb 15, 2006)

That's pretty much it.  Winter for us is a handful of cold fronts that can take daytime temps down to the mid 60's.  Christmas week seems to always avoid one of those cold fronts.  I remember Christmas day 2003 & 2004 it was 80 degrees & clear.  Last Christmas Day was a bit cooler probably about 77 or so.

I don’t get to the beach much but I can remember that during the winter the water was at a temperature where it seemed cold when you first get in, warm while you’re in there and cold when you got out.  I’d say probably mid to high seventies.


----------



## Aldo (Feb 15, 2006)

Christmas week in Freeport this year was mostly in the 70's.

Some days you could go in the water for 20 minutes or a half an hour, and some days you wouldn't.  It always seemed a bit cold at first, then you warmed up a bit as long as you kept swimming, but you didn't stay out in it very long and you didn't just loll about in the surf.


----------



## boyblue (Feb 15, 2006)

Yea, because when you do the slight breeze and the relatively high humidity makes it seem chilly.  You would kinda want to dive in, stay in as long as you like & then come out.  That's it Aldo Winter is not the best time to be Lulling.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Feb 20, 2006)

We have spent every oher Christma and New Years on Abaco for the last 20 years.  The weather has always been reasonable.  An occasional Front coming through can make it blustery but we have never regreted our trips.  That being said we find Abaco a very relaxing place but if you need aloot of activity best to try another Island.  We own at Regattas of Abaco and to us it is like a second home.  We are currently serving in Thailand and so for the first even year since 1986 we do not have a count down to Abaco going.  If you have q's about Abaco drop an email.


Abaco-Bob


----------

